# Choosing a donor help please!



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

As I won't have any genetic input on a child, my partner wants me to choose the donor. On our 1st attempt of IUI I just choose the best out of the 2 profiles we were sent but I wasn't completely happy with any. We are now preparing for round 2 and although I know it won't really help the success, I wanted to be sure this time that I had chosen the right donor so I asked for 2 new profiles.

I thought I would read a profile and connect with somebody as being a bit like me but with not having a visual to look at I find it really difficult. I honestly think I could read a stack of profiles and knock back each one but obviously I need to choose.

How did you guys make your decision?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I had the same system in that she gets final say as I hope to carry a baby.

Things she look for is similar eye colour, the education level especially if they are same occupation/interests and also if they like sport and then height. We knock out anyone with allergies. First time we chose it was difficult but next time our donor on paper sounded like the male version of my wife.  Overall my wife says that any baby will be hers so she doesn't get too hung up on what is said on paper.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

My little boy is 3 now & I remember how important it was when we were choosing sperm. We had lots of ideas what we wanted but ended up with someone who is tall (DW wanted that) & enjoys cooking (my hobby too). Nowadays we rarely think about the donor at all. I guess when our boy starts asking about him we'll have to revisit it but it has no bearing on our day to day lives. Try to take the pressure off this decision because ultimately he/she will be all yours (our son looks like me but has DW's accent).


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.x


----------

